

Why Did That Blog Post Work? Cause of Hacker News. - hackonmyface
http://katsenblog.com/post/56993351747/why-did-that-blog-post-work?utm_source=hackernews&utm_medium=post&utm_campaign=hacker

======
nate
One mistake I kept making for a long time is not turning that traffic from HN
into repeat visitors. In the old days it was about email newsletters. Today
Twitter followers help. I'll often end my blog posts with a simple PS: follow
me on Twitter. It's proven insanely helpful to get new followers who will read
that next post.

~~~
hackonmyface
great point. will do next time.

------
mathattack
tl;dr

How did so many people reach my page? One of my friends posted my article to
hacker news where it then got picked up by digg and feedly.

So why did that blog post work? Given the data I’m looking at, the subject
matter was controversial and timely, and it was posted to hacker news.
Obviously this would not hold up in the court of law but hey it’s directional.

~~~
hackonmyface
brilliant summary.

------
hackonmyface
This is very meta.

